

Common Lisp Pain - rickmode
http://rickmode.com/2010/02/21/common-lisp-pain/

======
mahmud
Hunchentoot and postmodern on sbcl or clozure. Use clbuild primarily, asdf-
install is fine, but typically you just manually download the fringe packages
that aren't supported by clbuild (same as in CPAN, pear, YUM, apt or
whatever.)

The continuation based web frameworks are not for mere mortals.

Rucksack is a toy, not a datastore. Use Postmodern which rolls an ORM over
Postgres. CLSQL is quirky.

Good luck. Ask in #lisp.

~~~
rickmode
Thanks for the tips. I haven't checked out Postmodern. I'll check that out and
try building up something with that stack.

